# [H] - Blackrock -  dynastes sucht



## Dennis118 (18. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin,



wir suchen zur Verstärkung unseres Team´s ehrgeizige Spieler mit Skill, die Lust haben, gemeinsam etwas zu erreichen, ohne das der Spass dabei auf der Strecke bleibt.



Wir sind ein kleiner Haufen von Freunden die zum Teil mehrere Jahre zusammen raiden und nun etwas eigenes aufgebaut haben. Unser Ziel ist es den 10er Content unsicher zu machen, da uns der 10er Content mehr Spass bereitet und organisatorisch leichter zu gestalten ist.


Auf ein Forum und eine eigene Homepage, sowie ein DKP System verzichten wir. Alles wichtige, unter anderem die Raidplanung findet im Spiel statt. Der Gilden- eigene TeamSpeak³ Server ist auch immer gut besucht, auch wenn mal nicht geraidet wird.

Die meisten aus unserem Team sind zwischen 23 und 30 Jahren jung.

Spielst du gerne WoW, beschäftigst dich tiefgehend mit deinen Charakter und versuchst stehts das bestmögliche aus deinem Char raus zu holen? Du bist offen für Kritik und verbesserungs Vorschläge und hast keine Scheu vor Reppkosten? Stundenlanges wipen bringt dich nicht aus der Ruhe? Wenn dies auf Dich zutrifft, dann bist du unser Mann!





*Was wir erreichen wollen:*



Wir wollen den 10er Content im heroischen Modus raiden, ohne das RL dabei auf der Strecke bleibt. Wir suchen zur Verstärkung unseres Teams ehrgeizige Spieler mit Skill.



*Raidzeiten:*

- Di: 19:00 - 23:00
- Mi: 19:45 - 23:00
- So: 17:00 - 23:00



*Was wir euch bieten:*


- Erfahrene Raidleitung

- Höflicher Umgangston

- Hilfsbereitschaft

- Bezahlung von Reparaturkosten durch Gildenbank

- Internes Handelsnetzwerk

- TeamSpeak³




*Was wir von euch erwarten:*



- Geistiges Alter von 18+

- Gutes Klassenverständnis der eigenen Klasse

- BiS Sockel und Verzauberungen auf allen Slots

- Raiderfahrung erwünscht, jedoch keine Pflicht

- Raiddienliche Nutzung vom Dual Specc erwünscht, jedoch keine Pflicht

- 100% Einsatz, auch wenn es mal nicht so läuft wie geplant


Gear ist uns unwichtig, wer Skill hat wird sich durchsetzen können.




*Zur Zeit suchen wir primär:*



- Schatten Priester mit Dualen Talentverteilung auf Heilig

- Gebrechens Hexenmeister mit Dualen Talentverteilung auf Dämologie

- Elementar Schamane





Alle anderen Klassen, können sich gerne trotzdem bewerben.

Wir bitten darum eine kurze Bewerbung per e-mail zu schreiben, in der etwas über euch steht, Arsenal Link von eurem Charakter, eure Erfahrung in WoW, und eure Erwartung an uns.


Haben wir dein Interesse geweckt, dann melde dich am besten einfach bei:



Ingame: Mcgíver, Chánge, Kensha oder Carensir

e-mail: dennis118@web.de (Betreff: Bewerbung / Info)





Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!









Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mcgíver (Gildenleitung)






_Der Inhalt dieses Textes gehört nach § 7 Urheberrechtsgesetz (nachfolgend UrhG) Der Gilde "Dynastes". Nach § 12 UrhG Abs. 1 behalten wir uns das Recht vor, diese Texte zu schützen. Ebenfalls weisen wir darauf hin das wir nach § 97 Abs. 1 UrhG in der Lage sind Rechtliche Schritte ein zu gehen, sollte dieses Recht verletzt werden._


----------



## Dennis118 (23. Oktober 2010)

/push


----------



## Dennis118 (1. November 2010)

/push


----------



## Dennis118 (19. Januar 2011)

/push


----------



## Dennis118 (26. Januar 2011)

(6/12) down!

Wir suchen verstärkt Hexer, Shadow´s und Ele Schamanen mit Skill


----------

